# Conan Trailer is Out



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2011)

Ok, admittedly, this looks much better than the teaser did.  I'm actually kind of looking forward to this now...


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2011)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95680&highlight=conan


----------



## Cryozombie (May 7, 2011)

Omar B said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95680&highlight=conan


 
LOL, thats in the wrong Forum Damnit!  I came in here looking for discussion of it.


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2011)

Don't blame me, I didnt start that thread.  I'm with you that it should be here, but that ship has sailed.


----------

